# vga hook up to tv



## timmy1839 (Feb 11, 2008)

i have a dell b130 and i have bought the vga cord to hook it up to my tv.i plugged both in and then turned them both on and put the tv on the correct channel and nothin will appear on the tv.what do i need to do


----------



## compitus (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi. Connect TV to laptop, right clik anywhere on screen/properties/settings/advanced. You should see blue top with Intel Graphic Media Acc. Clik on it and you can enable multiple display from there. If not, go to BIOS (make sure you have updated A10) and enable multiple display from there


----------



## joylove111 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey buddy i have the same b130 machine
can u plz tell which cable are u usins and is is it possible to connect my laptop to tv's rare cable adapter panel like those three red yello white wires through my laptop's vga out
thanks and regards


timmy1839 said:


> i have a dell b130 and i have bought the vga cord to hook it up to my tv.i plugged both in and then turned them both on and put the tv on the correct channel and nothin will appear on the tv.what do i need to do


----------



## Nelbus (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello, I have a new toshiba laptop, and Im trying to hook up the vga cables to my LCTV? I have tried to change inputs on the tv?? But it is not doing anything. Will someone please help me get in the right direction
THANKYOU, NELBUS


----------

